# where to find replica parts



## stef (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy replica tires and bullet type handlebar grip, where can I find them?

Thanks,

stef


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 23, 2007)

Memory Lane has the stuff ya need........ 

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## stef (Apr 25, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the info.

Stef


----------

